

Is Swift going to replace Objective-C? - virtualwhys
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html

======
virtualwhys
Granted the language was only just announced (so it's natural for a spike in
interest to occur) but seeing 1K+ Swift questions on Stackoverflow within a
week is telling.

To put in comparison, F#, a language supposedly soon set for a top 10 ranking,
has had all of 119 questions asked _this month_ on SO.

